# best style sauce for pulled pork sandwich



## travis22155 (Jan 20, 2014)

will be doing my first pulled pork this weekend and want to make my own sauce to go with it.  Any suggestions on recipes or what style sauce goes best with pulled pork


----------



## mike65 (Jan 20, 2014)

Travis,

I myself enjoy some BBQ sauce on the Pork .


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 20, 2014)

A sauce with a good vinegar tang goes really well with pork.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 20, 2014)

Chef JJ makes a pretty good finishing sauce.

As to the actual sammie, I use "Short Sugars" BBQ sauce. Its thin tomato & vinegar sauce that's to die for.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 20, 2014)

Here's a recipe Sloflaquer  suggest and I enjoy it myself.  It's a Finishing sauce - meaning you mix some in after you get the meat pulled. It tends to help intensify the taste .

1 Cup Cider Vinegar
2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar ( I've used "Turbinato" Sugar and like the results)
1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning (I have substituted "Old Bay" and it's good too)
1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes I have used dried Chipoltes ground from whole ).
Warm the Vinegar up enough so that it disolves the Sugar well. Then add the remaining ingredients.

This is really good with Slaw and an ice cold Beverage. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






    and   Biscuit or Dinner Roll "Sliders" are great.


----------



## guruatbol (Jan 20, 2014)

I will dig out the recipe, but on our first one this past Saturday we used a Carolina finishing sauce.  It is awful from the pan, but on the pork it was awesome! It was pretty good on hot dogs too.

found it.

1/2 pound butter

3 Tbsp lemon juice

1 1/2 Worcestershire sauce

1 Tbsp honey

2 tsp table salt

1 tsp black pepper

Bring to a boil and reduce to simmer for 5 minutes, the remove from heat add 1/2 cup apple cider vinegar.  Stir in and cool completely.  You can reheat it a bit, but it is supposed to be served cool.  If it separates heat and stir.

The rub we used is;

rinse the roast and pat dry and coat in yellow mustard.  Then rub with 1/4 cup brown sugar, 1/4 cup paprika, 2 Tbsp kosher/coarse salt, 2 Tbsp black pepper, 1 Tbsp Cayenne pepper, 4 tsp cumin, 2 tsp dry mustard, 2 tsp onion powder, 2 tsp garlic powder, 2 tsp tyme powder, 2 tsp ground sage, 2 tsp coriander powder mixed and apply and sit over night.  You can get away with 2 hours, but more is better. 

Make sure you remove the roast a couple hours ahead to allow the meat to come to room temp and then in the smoker with your favorite wood.  we used a mix of hickory and apple.  we cooked it for 10 hours until it was IT of 190* at 225 in our MES 30.  We added about a cup of chips every 2- 2 1/2 hours to keep the smoke going.

I hope this helps.  I know it is our first one, but we have decided that the local BBQ places that we thought were awesome have nothing on us!  this shoulder roast once pulled and put on a roll was the best I have ever eaten, ever!  It got better the next day and the day after that as well.

Mel


----------



## paulmart (Jan 21, 2014)

1C American Honey
1C Katchup
1/2C Brown Sugar
1 TBSP warchestershire
1 TBSP soya sauce       
1 TBSP apple butter
1 TSP ground mustard                 
5 chopped garlic
1 chopped jalapeno   (seeded)
1 TSP dried rosemary

Bring to boil. Simmer for an hour. Stir occasionally


I found similar as a rib glaze. I altered it to this. I used it for a 14lbs pulled pork. Everyone at the party loved it. 

....merrily a suggestion


----------



## paulmart (Jan 21, 2014)

Awesome with pork ribs too^^^^


----------



## stonex (Jan 21, 2014)

I've made Roxy's S.C mustard sauce's a few times for my pulled pork and it's always impressed.

--------------------------------------------

Mustard Vinegar Sauce 

1 cup apple cider vinegar 
1/2 cup Yellow mustard 
1/4 cup onion finely minced 
2 cloves garlic pureed 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon Tabasco sauce 

Combine ingredients and simmer for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. 

For a smoother sauce, blend on high for a few minutes.

--------------------------------------------


----------

